# Moving to Algarve from Ireland



## Gradrimo (Mar 24, 2018)

Hi all I have just joined this forum and I’m hoping for some help😀my partner and myself are thinking of moving there this year with 2 children 6 & 9 just looking for any insights into the transition to a Portuguese school would really appreciate to hear other people’s experience as it is a scary thought when kids don’t speak Portuguese ! My partner will be working remotely so he’s sorted but I work here as a special needs teacher and I am just wondering have other people been able to get work there? Also cost of living renting , food etc.. . Any advice would be greatly appreciated.. thanking you all


----------



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

Hi and welcome,

Different people here in different areas/towns have different experiences and for some it is the best move they have ever made (hence their positive replies) and others either give up and do not arrive or leave after a while (hence their no replies). This makes it difficult to get a balanced view. If you are even considering thinking about living here you (all of you) need to spend as much time as possible here in different places to get your own experiences before you make a decision. Work is hard to find here especially for non Portuguese speakers and a proportion leave here to find work in the wider EU. Younger children tend to have an advantage in the language if in a sociable situation ie local school which also gives an introduction for their parents to other parents. Here extended family and local social circles are a source of help and support ( ie when looking for accommodation, activities etc) and less is done online compared to the UK, meeting someone in person rather then sending an email when looking to rent somewhere is a good example. Working remotely, if this is just an on-line presence, can be quite isolating. There is a lot of further information if you search this site for things like the cost of living, paperwork, banking, houses, wages, locations, beaches, etc.


----------



## Gradrimo (Mar 24, 2018)

Thank you very much for taking the time to reply and I will have a look through other posts 😀


----------

